# HVL crappie report



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit Hidden Valley with zfish tonite from 9pm to 2.30 am. No crappies. Lake temps at 79deg. and the crappie quit biting. Lots of bluegills were caught. zfish definatley was the winner tonite. Fish were suspended thruout the lake in 10-24 ft. of water. Definate thermocline could be seen on the graphs. Need those 50 deg. nites to get the crappie snappin'. LakeRaider(.)(.)


----------

